# When are DODGE PEOPLE GOING TO GET IN GEAR!



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

I think it's about time Dodge offers a 4500, 5500, 6500, 7500,and 8500 commercial truck like ford and chevy. Any comments on that and why you think they haven't. It would be an awesome truck with cummins name behind it.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I read about this somewhere in a related forum.

It's something to do with the US Gvt. bailing out Chrysler in the 80's. Something in it stating that it would not produce a truck over 12K GVW.

Anyone ambitious enough to search for this?


----------



## DODGEBOYS (Oct 19, 2004)

*read the post about the dodge 4000*

like the title says / check it out


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

That's one truck and in a different country!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I totally Agree Cooters! I would defintly Buy A 2 ton or over Dodge Truck


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

They'd need a transmission first.

But, nah. Lets just modify what we already have and call it "NEW".

Dodge could have easily taken over the 12K lb+ market if they wanted to.

For that matter, GM could have as well.

They BOTH just stood back and let FORD rule the market for 15 some years.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I drive a car hauler as my "day job" and haul Dodge Rams from the plant in Warren, MI. Talk has it, that Dodge does plan to build a heavy duty 350 version but I haven't seen any prototypes yet.


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

Metro a 350 HD they would be wasting there time. How much difference is that going to make. I'm a dodge man, and I gues as much as I hate to say I'm going to have to go to ford for a dump truck of some kind.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I getting a new Cab Chassis next year and will prob get the Ford, but the new Chevy 5500 4x4 are looking very nice to me now. I heard they Dodge may come out with a 4500 and 5500 cab chassis but who knows when or if.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

DC does make larger trucks. Freightliner and Sterling.


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Kitterman is right*

Daimler Chrysler already makes a heavy duty truck. As a matter of fact they probably have more heavy duty truck brands than all of the other OEM's put together. Look at a 50 or 60 series Freightliner or the newer M2. I believe both can be had with 4x4 and an extended cab if you want. Also, they also build the UNIMOG. Which is great for snow if you can afford it (which I can't by the way).


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I don't pref. truck that large. I like the size of the ford f-550. Nice to plow in condo complexes with. Just hope Doidge will come out with one. Also, like the looks of the Chevy 4500 and 5500 series 4x4.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

hi guys 
dodge does make big trucks i have seend them and have pics of them and they still make the ramcharger (in mexico)  but i have seen a ram4500 in usa but as far as i know they only come 2wheel and i'm sure not much more than a 1ton kinda like the f450 big deal, while in mexico bout 2 years ago (around acopulco) there was several new body dodge 2ton's 19.5 wheels etc. and i tried to order a new body ramcharger but the dealer says they don't make on BUT i talked to the parts man and he could order parts for it, don't know why they would make the parts without bulding the truck, we stopped at a dodge dealer who had one and took several pics. [email protected]


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey guys,
Found out some information on this today when I was asking my dealer about the front end for putting a plow on it, but sometime in the future; Can't tell you how long or how short in the future, but dodge does make higher end trucks like the ford 450's and so on. I have seen a dodge 4000 in Mexio. That was at 3-4 years ago. Anyways. The reason why they haven't come to the states was because of the emisions. That's what a Manager at a dodge dealership told me. Sounded like the trucks were ok in Mexio b/c they don't have the emision standards like we do here. But I guess they have cleared that matter up, so it is just a matter of time before they come here I am guessing. So that is what I know on that subject. Thought that might clear up any of the guessing why there are no other HD trucks besides the 3/4 and 1 tons made by Dodge.

Hey powerjoke,
Do you think you could post those pic's on this sight for us to see?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm not making this up when I said.....



TLS said:


> It's something to do with the US Gvt. bailing out Chrysler in the 80's. Something in it stating that it would not produce a truck over 12K GVW.


The US govt. spent a LOT of money doing this and one of the stipulations was the size truck it could produce in the US.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

ooppsss! Sorry


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Blame your government. Dodge does make a 4000 and quite possibly bigger trucks but I can't read spanish. The 4000 is available in mexico. They also offer many other trucks. However the US government won't allow these in to the country because of smog, etc...

http://www.dodge.com.mx/frGen2Hoja.asp?Hoja=_dcn/dcn_fr_modelo.asp?ClaveGen=R4000


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> I read about this somewhere in a related forum.
> 
> It's something to do with the US Gvt. bailing out Chrysler in the 80's. Something in it stating that it would not produce a truck over 12K GVW.
> 
> Anyone ambitious enough to search for this?


You are correct about this. I forget the exact terms but Dodge was prohibited form competeing there and on reason the put such heavy frames in the 3500 trucks (heavier than any GM or Ford Truck) to try to grab what they can. With Dalimer in the equation now I am not sure how it all plays out now long term.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

jkitterman said:


> DC does make larger trucks. Freightliner and Sterling.


Sterling is owned by Ford.


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sterling Is NOT owned by Ford*

Daimler doesn't need to have a truck in that category with Dodge, they have the FL and M2 series with Freightliner, they have the Sterling Actera, they have the UNIMOG, they have the Sprinter if you want a van - all of which can be had in those weight classes (might not be the same price class). They already have 3 major brands in the truck market in the US - starting with Freightliner, ending with Western Star (Canadian built, but in this country), with Sterling in the middle, not to mention Thomas Bus in NC, American La France fire apparatus.

Sterling is the company that was created when Daimler in the form of Freightliner Group bought the Heavy truck line from Ford. Originally Sterling was manufactured in Indiana or Illinois, but I believe when the company closed, either Ford bought the naming rights and sold them with the heavy trucks or the name went into public domain. Either one, Daimler has it now.

Most of the trucks on today's American highways are not made by American owned companies. Think I'm kidding - other than Paccar (Kenworth and Peterbilt) and Navistar (which has the majority of their production in Mexico I'm told), name another heavy truck company that isn't foreign owned. (by the way, "built like a Bulldog - Mack" is owned by Renault Vehicle Industries which is now owned by Volvo Truck I believe (Volvo cars is owned by Ford, but not the truck portion)).

(Noticed I didn't use the term Daimler Chrysler? It's American in name only, nearly all of the management is German). Also, The US Government never did "Bail Out" Chrysler - it guaranteed loans that were made in the private sector. Even though every municipal car for several years was a Chrysler product, the government never paid a dime to "bail out" Chrysler - it only guaranteed the loans they had with the banks, which allowed them to get lower interest rates. As far as I know (which doesn't say much) there was never any control put on them as to the product they could build. They were encouraged to get out of the heavy truck market simply because it was costing them huge amounts of money and did not at the time look like it was going to make it back given the rather limited product offerings and dealer network setup to handle trucks of that size. Most Dodge heavy trucks at the time were serviced at car dealers which never has worked well for any manufacturer.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Guaranteeing the loans was bailing them out because if they, the Government had not, there would not have been a bailed out because nobody was willing to take the risk without it.


----------

